# Expect the Unexpected on test day.



## Matt-NM (Oct 6, 2008)

As an April 2008 PE veteran, and thank God one time test taker, make sure that your mind is trained to make what ever adjustments may be necessary on test day. Here are a few things I remember from test day...

1. An engineer that has taken the PE in the past probably didn't design the room layout as far as chairs, tables, and

space are concerned. I assumed that there would be nice facilities and that somebody would have actually sat in

the chairs and asked themselves "is this a comfortable testing position?".

-The tables were maybe 18 inches deep (thus room for really only one book deep), and about 6 feet long to be

shared with two people. This was far smaller than the table I had been using to study.

-A combination of the tables being really tall and the chairs being really short put the level of the table surface at

about chest height (no joke). This was very uncomfortable and made it hard to see all information on each page

quickly. I was used to studying with everything at about waist height.

2. Where will you put your box of books that you aren't currently using? I had to put them under my table right

next to my feet which was also really annoying. I couldn't put them on the outside of the table because they

would have been in a hallway where people would have been running into them. Thus I was repeatedly kicking

the box during the exam.

3. The NCEES pencils provided were crap! The cheap lead broke on me at least every other problem. Each click

of the pencil raised the lead by probably 1/8 of an inch, which is way too much. The lead also flexed

extensively when pressed against the page. Basically just cheap pencils. I was so used to the one I had been

using for studying.

4. Where will you go for lunch? I highly recommend staying onsite for lunch. I brought lunch, but it turns out that

they actually provided pizza. I also took about 4 energy drinks, several candy bars, and various other snacks.

I never touched any of it during the test. It actually never even crossed my mind. Chewing gum helped me

during the test.

A few other random things to remember...

1. Take an extra calculator and batteries. (The same calculator you have been studying with).

2. Know where the test facility is before you drive there on test day.

3. Have a way of carrying your books to the exam. I used a luggage dolly from Wal-Mart.

4. Don't forget your ID and entrance papers. You won't be allowed to take the test without them.

5. The room won't be very quiet. With a hundred people or more in each room, there will always be noise.

6. Take a seat cushion in case the chairs are uncomfortable.

7. Double check to make sure you don't have any loose papers. They are not allowed.

Just a few things that may not seem like much but can make all the difference in the world. Remember, to pass the PE, or any other test for that matter, you have to be prepared and you have to perform on test day. They simply go hand-in-hand.

Good luck!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 6, 2008)

Matt makes some very good points, but not all testing facilities are the same though. Tables and chairs will vary from site to site, and not all of them provide food like that.

you must have gotten a bum pencil, or you press too hard  . I actually really liked the pencils and I still use them both (FE and PE) on a regular basis. The lead in the pencil is .7 so it is on the thicker side. I just wish they would provide erasers, cuz the ones on the pencils didn't last very long.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 6, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> 6. Take a seat cushion in case *BECAUSE* the chairs are uncomfortable. Good luck!


I have a skinny ass, so this was real important!


----------



## 7BC (Oct 6, 2008)

Also - might want to wear 2 shirts or a jacket, the room can be chilly. If it's not, you can always shed one.

And definately take your lunch. I took the test twice and neither time was there food anywhere in sight. I strongly recommend not running out for fast food. You won't have a lot of time and you can't predict the wait-in-line time.


----------



## MEPE2B (Oct 6, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> 2. Where will you put your box of books that you aren't currently using? I had to put them under my table right next to my feet which was also really annoying. I couldn't put them on the outside of the table because they
> 
> would have been in a hallway where people would have been running into them. Thus I was repeatedly kicking
> 
> the box during the exam.


I brought my books in a small suitcase with casters, which made it easy to lug the books in. The unpleasant surprise came when I found out that they limit you to how many books can be on the table at a time, and anything else has to fit under the table (where your legs normally go), not in the aisle, not next to you, and not in front of your table. Because I have long legs, and the tables are small, it was quite uncomfortable sitting with my legs curled up to the side for 8 hours. Miserable! And it was very awkward digging for books in my suitcase under the table. They should provide more room to spread out, but what can you as an examinee do? You just have to live with the rules. I don't know what the solution is, but just a heads up to folks so they can prepare in any way they can think.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 6, 2008)

although technically against the rules, I suggest bringing in some hard candy (I brought lemon drops)... just be sure to remove any wrappers that may cause noise before you go to the test.

I had mine in a very visible place when the proctors checked my reference materials when I came in. they said nothing, so I took that as permission to discretly eat candy.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 7, 2008)

> The NCEES pencils provided were crap!


*Blasphemy!!*



> I strongly recommend not running out for fast food. You won't have a lot of time and you can't predict the wait-in-line time.


Agreed. And eat something simple. You don't want a belly bomb giving you indigestion in the afternoon.



> 5. The room won't be very quiet. With a hundred people or more in each room, there will always be noise.


I brought earplugs in case of that, but didn't need them.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 7, 2008)

I recently found my bag that I took to the exam over a year ago. There was gum, Rolaids, mini Snickers, hard candy, Advil, Chapstick, small pack of tissues, a clear ruler/straightedge, earplugs. I wish I'd had a chair cushion, not so much because of an uncomfortable chair, but because I'm short and the table height was higher than I was used to. NO CELL PHONE!!! That is one thing they told us would get us removed from the room. They allowed us to eat hard candy and gum and have a closed drink container (bottle of water), but not on the table. If you wear contact lenses, you might consider glasses instead if your eyes get irritated.


----------



## Katiebug (Oct 7, 2008)

It's for the FE but I got my list of things to bring/not bring last week. It doesn't specifically say no chair cushions, but it says no personal chairs, so I guess that means no cushion.

Any personal belongings brought into the room must be in a clear Ziploc-type bag. It also suggests bringing earplugs and dressing in layers. Oh, and no hoodie sweatshirts, baseball caps, no cell phones. No cologne or perfume or scented soaps are to be used. That's a creative one...

It does say we can bring snacks (hard candy, candy bars, gum) and nonalcoholic drinks.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 7, 2008)

Good advice above. I'd add that you should make sure you actually drink the water you bring with you. DOn't just wait until near the end of the day. you might end up getting a headache toward the last half of the test if you do, simply from being mildly dehydrated (happened to me).


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 8, 2008)

Katiebug said:


> It's for the FE but I got my list of things to bring/not bring last week. It doesn't specifically say no chair cushions, but it says no personal chairs, so I guess that means no cushion.
> Any personal belongings brought into the room must be in a clear Ziploc-type bag. It also suggests bringing earplugs and dressing in layers. Oh, and no hoodie sweatshirts, baseball caps, no cell phones. *No cologne or perfume or scented soaps are to be used. That's a creative one...*
> 
> It does say we can bring snacks (hard candy, candy bars, gum) and nonalcoholic drinks.


I visited a client a few years ago and they had a "fragrance-free office". They loved it and I have to admit it was nice to walk up to people and not be overpowered by their cologne or perfume. And who hasn't been on an elevator with someone like that and you can hardly breathe because it's so much? I suggested this to our HR person and they said that it's something that more and more offices are going to.


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 8, 2008)

For hauling around books, my suggestion has always been to use a couple of milk crates.

They're easy to carry in on a luggage dolly and then stack them when you get to your seat and it's like having your own little bookshelf....books you use a lot can go on the top "shelf" and the ones you brought "just in case" can go on the bottom.

And for the love of god please leave your cell phone in the car. I took the test a couple times and it baffles me how much time they have to waste going around collecting cell phones even though it says right on the entrance papers that they're not allowed. The best was the guy that decided he wasn't going to say anything and then his phone rang in the middle of the exam...idiot.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 8, 2008)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> I visited a client a few years ago and they had a "fragrance-free office". They loved it and I have to admit it was nice to walk up to people and not be overpowered by their cologne or perfume. And who hasn't been on an elevator with someone like that and you can hardly breathe because it's so much? I suggested this to our HR person and they said that it's something that more and more offices are going to.


That runs the risk of exposing people who don't shower, or can't get rid of their natural B.O. with a shower...I'd prefer the perfume/cologne to smelling somebody's natural stink all day.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Katiebug said:


> No cologne or perfume or scented soaps are to be used. That's a creative one...


I kind of wish more places were like that. I am allergic to several cologne/perfumes so I would be truely miserable for the duration of the test if I got sat next to someone who over did their scent.

To show how bad I react, here is one incident. It was a summer break and I was working the overnight shift during a remodel of the big toy store I worked at. There was one lady who OVER did her perfume all the time. One night while I was working my eyes and nose began watering/running (gushing is probably a better description), the perfume lady was working about 6 aisles away. Usually about the time the allergies settled back down she came within close proximity again and the whole thing started over. We were locked in, so going outside for fresh air was not possible. I literally had to be working on the opposite end of the store for the duration of the project.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 8, 2008)

> I visited a client a few years ago and they had a "fragrance-free office". They loved it and I have to admit it was nice to walk up to people and not be overpowered by their cologne or perfume. And who hasn't been on an elevator with someone like that and you can hardly breathe because it's so much? I suggested this to our HR person and they said that it's something that more and more offices are going to.


It's not a bad idea. We've got a secretary here you can smell halfway down the hall. I think a nice shampoo or touch of perfume can be tasteful. It's when you slather yourself in cheap hand cream and a sumptuous liter of perfume that it kills me.


----------



## csb (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm a wheezer...pretty much any scented item causes an asthma attack. I appreciate the note on the entrance slip.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 8, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> It's not a bad idea. We've got a secretary here you can smell halfway down the hall. I think a nice shampoo or touch of perfume can be tasteful. It's when you slather yourself in cheap hand cream and a sumptuous liter of perfume that it kills me.


I work with a lady who has lost her sense of smell. Literally. Some weird condition. But she uses lotion that has cocoa butter in it and she re-applies several times a day. she must buy it in 55 gallon drums.


----------



## UTKSPARKHEAD (Oct 8, 2008)

I would recommend two additional things.

1. Have more than one route planned to the testing facility. The day of the exam I listened to the local traffic before leaving for the test and a truck had turned over on the interstate (my primary route). I was able to take the secondary route that I had mapped out and arrived with plenty of time to spare.

2. My seat in the hall was under the main A/C discharge. I took a jacket in the car that I kept on for the entire exam. I would recommend taking a jacket.


----------



## MEPE2B (Oct 9, 2008)

This will sound strange, but I recommend that as soon as you and your table mate are seated, that you introduce yourself and wish that person good luck on the exam. Then, establish with him or her that you will be careful during the exam not to shake the table excessively from compulsive erasing, over exuberant page turning, or nervous twitching....and politely ask that he or she extend the same courtesy.

The reason I say this is that I got stuck sitting next to a guy that did all of those things constantly. I was already on edge because of the uncomfortable seating arrangement and normal test nerves. Then, with those inherently shaky tables, and my table mate's incessant shaking, I thought I was going to scream. I didn't want to speak to him to ask him to stop for fear of getting kicked out of the test. By the time lunch came around, I felt like jumping up and punching him in the side of the head. When we came back from lunch and were being seated for the afternoon portion, I made a remark to him about how annoying it was that the tables shook so easily, and he was much better throughout the afternoon. I have no doubt that my morning score suffered from the distraction, though I was able to make up for it in the afternoon.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 9, 2008)

Katiebug said:


> It's for the FE but I got my list of things to bring/not bring last week. It doesn't specifically say no chair cushions, but it says no personal chairs, so I guess that means no cushion.


You could use a folded sweatshirt for a chair cushion.


----------



## PE-ness (Oct 10, 2008)

Or an adult diaper. Which could potentially solve a number of other problems, too.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 10, 2008)

has anyone read the exam day check list in the SERM or what ever your disicpline's ERM? It's pretty funny. I'm wondering why I need a piece of rope...I'm thinking that could be dangerous. I might use it to hang myself when I'm done.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 10, 2008)

does it really say a rope? What, in case you need to lash together a chair out of driftwood.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 10, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> does it really say a rope? What, in case you need to lash together a chair out of driftwood.


Yes...I don't have it with me right now, but it is crazy...snow chains, an extra set of keys tied around you neck, some pretty stupid things. Most of the strange items have some sort of explanation...like a trash bag as a "rain coat" for your books...but the piece of rope. Not so sure what that's for.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 10, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> Yes...I don't have it with me right now, but it is crazy...snow chains, an extra set of keys tied around you neck, some pretty stupid things. Most of the strange items have some sort of explanation...like a trash bag as a "rain coat" for your books...but the piece of rope. Not so sure what that's for.



http://ppi2pass.com/"the other board"/PPIInfo_fl_bookInf...M-STRMintro.pdf

under the section "Prepare your exam kits"...it's in your secondary kit to keep in you car.


----------



## csb (Oct 10, 2008)

Not to mention the wire hanger to hang up your coat and break into your car...in case you didn't have the keys around your neck...


----------



## squishles10 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you're not allowed to use your own pencil.

I took earplugs but the sound of my own breathing was more annoying than papers flipping so they lasted about 5 minutes. It was FREEZING in our room- I planned according bc I'm always cold but lots of guys in there did not.

Bring lunch- I didn't and it wasn't a huge deal but it would have been better to bring it.

I liked having my books stacked in milk crates like a book case. I had the ones I was using on the desk and the rest to each side in the crate. Made getting in and out a breeze.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 10, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> does it really say a rope? What, in case you need to lash together a chair out of driftwood.


Do NOT question the wisdom of the all-knowing one (aka Michael Lindberg)!


----------



## MEPE2B (Oct 10, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> has anyone read the exam day check list in the SERM or what ever your disicpline's ERM? It's pretty funny. I'm wondering why I need a piece of rope...I'm thinking that could be dangerous. I might use it to hang myself when I'm done.


Yeah, looking in the MERM, I don't see a piece of rope , but there are some equally odd items, including some things that are expressly prohibited for the exam: scissors, stapler, erasers, magnifying glass, wristwatch with alarm, wire coat hanger (to get back into your car in an emergency). Pretty funny, this list was surely made by a major-league worrier. I'm surprised it doesn't have candles, weather radio, fire-starter kit, flare gun, and swiss army knife.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 10, 2008)

MEPE2B said:


> Yeah, looking in the MERM, I don't see a piece of rope , but there are some equally odd items, including some things that are expressly prohibited for the exam: scissors, stapler, erasers, magnifying glass, wristwatch with alarm, wire coat hanger (to get back into your car in an emergency). Pretty funny, this list was surely made by a major-league worrier. I'm surprised it doesn't have candles, weather radio, fire-starter kit, flare gun, and swiss army knife.


I just assumed they'd be the same.

I thought the $3 in misc change was funny...why $3? Why not $5 or $2? My other favorite was the snow chains. I live in Texas...pretty sure I can leave that one off the list!


----------



## Katiebug (Oct 10, 2008)

The list in the FERM was pretty funny. I'm taking the exam in the middle of downtown Hartford - not exactly in the middle of the wilderness!

Re: perfume, I hadn't thought about those with allergies to scents - now I get it! I don't usually wear perfume but would have thought nothing of using a scented body wash or shampoo.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 10, 2008)

One of the things that threw several people off at arrival was that they charged for parking. The exam was being held at a smaller convention center that just happend to have a yard and patio show running through the weekend of the exam. There was actually a special parking lot reserved for the test takers, but they still charged EVERYONE for parking, and they didn't care if you showed them your admittance letter for the exam. I had driven to the site the day before and was lucky enough to be able to talk with one of the parking attendant managers who told me of a coupon deal with one of the local stores for free parking on another lot.

I brought a couple of Clif Bars with me (needed an energy boost at the 2.5 hour mark), two Nalgene bottles (water and juice), and a small pack of tissues (gotta love alergies). I brought my own lunch (the grocery story deli's have alot of good, cheap salads and sandwiches prepackaged), made sure I had a good breakfast, and tried to avoid coffee (I normally don't drink much anyways).

I was seated downwind one of the HVAC system fans for the duration of the exam. The cross breeze was strong enough to flip the pages of the book for you so I had to strategically place my calculator, book, and exam so that the upstream side wouldn't be "flipped" by the cross breeze (my straight edge and calculator were very helpful for that). The other down side was that we had the unofficial AARP as exam proctors and they couldn't decide on a temperature. The heater would run for about 30 minutes, then the AC would kick in, then the heater back on, etc. Because of this, they allowed people to wear whatever long sleeved shirt/jacket they had with them that was easily (and quietly) put on or taken off. I was allowed to wear a hoodie with the restriction that the hood had to be folded down.

For the books, I just used a liquor box that was just the right size to allow the spines of all of my books to show if strategically placed (I got some funny looks from some for using a Captain Morgan box).

There was a girl seated closer to the HVAC vent that had used some kind of pheromone inducing scented shampoo. Let's just say a whiff from time to time was pleasantly distracting...


----------

